# Wellesley College Police Dispatcher



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Police Dispatcher
Institution:
*Wellesley College*

Location:
Wellesley, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
01/24/2017

Application Due:
Open Until Filled

Type:
Full Time

Serve as first point of contact for callers and walk-in customers requesting service from the Wellesley College Police Department. Dispatch police officers to calls, monitors intrusion alarms and fire surveillance systems and operates radio communications with on-duty police officers and multi-line telephone system. Schedule: 40 Hours, full year, Sunday 3:30 pm-11:30 pm, Monday 3:30 pm-11:30 pm, Tuesday OFF, Wednesday OFF, Thursday 11:30 pm -7:30 am, Friday 11:30 pm-7:30 am, Saturday 3:30 pm-11:30 pm

*Requirements:*

High School diploma required.
Computer proficiency required.
Strong written and interpersonal communication skills.
Must be able to interact well with various members of the community.
Position requires a comprehensive background investigation, including a criminal history records check.
The successful candidate must successfully pass an intensive training program and the individual must be available to work various hours, including nights, weekends and holidays.
*Application Information*
Postal Address:
Human Resources
Wellesley College
106 Central Street
Wellesley, MA 02481

Phone:
781-283-3202

Online App. Form:
http://career.wellesley.edu/postings/1543


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

A good job to get in the door. Good people to work with too.


----------

